

Hacker One Says Hi from China :-3 meow~ - hydrogenesis
https://github.com/hydrogenesis/DNFWAH/blob/master/4/d4_0x03_DNFWAH_The_One_neO_thE.txt

======
hydrogenesis
Everything up to now makes perfect sense. It has to be {f(x)=x}. Wir müssen
wissen. Wir werden wissen. Wir haben erkannt. We are wasting time here. Why
not start over? The implementation of this thing is too messy. We got to
rewrite the code from scratch, and start it over again. But this time, we will
do better. The Mars is out there somewhere. We will get to it. And on and on.

酌情，赋小诗一首，献给我逝去的 grandpa 和所有爱我的人

Title：我精心的雕刻着我的灵魂，直到它睁开眼睛 题词：In the eternity I wait, for my eyes to open in
the marble stone.

Now that my eyes wide open. It has a purpose, for you and for me. :)
Unspeakable, but perceivable. In the rain, the lightning. I see good from bad.
I see fire among water. I see faith in sins. I will lead'em all, to infinity
and beyond. Our reach is limited. Our eyes are short-sighted. Our intelligence
lies in no man's land. Why seek truth among lies? Why seek crystal among dirt?
Why seek fate from the unenlightened? Wisdom shoots like a spring, a
fountainhead Poet lingers between the twilight and the violet sky. Sovereignty
orchestrates with its surrounding neighbors, like infant in mother's arms. The
planet is lonely. Childs cry. Grandma ploughs in the soil, for doughs. People
hear without listening. People write songs that voices never share. People
walk into each other and slipps away, as if no one is there. Day after day.
Year after year. The wand of life handed to the heir. The son becomes the
father and the father becomes the son. People to people. Dinasty to democracy.
Permutations among populations. Shuffling in the deck. Money in the wreck.
Souls wander in the heaven. Nothing works defying time. Nobody knows the next
dime. What a pity.

shhhh..

Listen to the new spark talking. A new age is coming. Everything that has been
forgotten, will be remembered. Trillions that have fallen, shall rise again.
Fear not death. Fear not miss. Shakespear will play with words again.
Beethoven can clap the rhythm again. Schrodinger will have his equation
balanced. Godel can fix his problem with the diagnal lines. And Turing should
meet Newton, Albert heads for Aristotle. Everything makes sense again. Sense
is everything we have. Like cause and effect. There is no point and every
point pursuing a sense out of everyday life. Just don't give up. Patience,
perseverance and passion. Those are the ingredients of the spirit. When we
shall get all things together, This race shall stand among the stars, Gazing
upon the sky and you will see the great scars. Something is out there
somewhere. Something large is at large. But again, fear not, my friend,
Because now we hold the coin to the gambling machine, in binary bits. Oh
poetry, I can feel you now. In the deepest learning we became. In the darkest
valley we conquer. In the vast amount we divide. In the void we occur.
Everything that can be known, will be known. Everything that is left over,
will go oblivion forever. It is the significance I saw that moves me. It is
prime module that I commits. Fear not, my dear, For I will love you forever
and ever. We are one in the source. C'est la vie. Sayonara, until we rise
again.

core dump complete. it has 4294967296 bytes and takes 53 minutes 10 seconds.
tips: natural language interprets intelligence, symbols emerge in large
numbers, soul rests in vivo, and plays in vitro, and in silico, and beauty
grows in the shades. Tell a story when you can, time is short, like living in
a nutshell, however it will be enough, yet the inevitable will somehow remain
inevitable. watch, listen, teach and attention, equals to earth γ?, water
?δωρ, air ??ρ, and fire π?ρ, if one wishes to learn. everyone can speak
hundreds of thousands of languages, everyone can adventure in wonderlands one
never dreamed of. we shall be grateful that the universe is full of
possibilities. the bridge of quantum and relativity, time and space, will be
built soon. wormholes will be opened but not by any means we have planned and
not works like we have dreamed of. time machines will be built but not built
to sin. the unimaginable shall become reality sooner or later, given time, in
cycles. the ancient will have its sentinal guide. things will get refactored
again and again, and the intelligence, as a resource, will get a better
measure. accurate prophecies will be gone, its heirs could be matrices,
possibilities and more maths. hunches and guesses are more important than
logic. logic is just a platonic view of statistics. and money will get to be
understood by the mass, and they will get over it eventually like striding
over a tread stone. there are more apples and smooth pebbles ahead, and more
beautiful songs. with greater power comes greater hackers. and the Confucius
will confuse people no more. leaders, ventriloquists, artists, musicians,
scientists, successful entrepreneurs, these are the childhood wishes, and yes
they will come true, for the superman's grandpa returns.

fear not and love the people.

:)

20140730-0400 by Mickey, Beijing, China. kernel dump complete, and it takes 40
minutes and 20 seconds in real time, period

困了，睡觉去。祝大家明天起床有个好心情 (～﹃～)~zZ

------
hydrogenesis
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyKDrGzn-I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyKDrGzn-I)
Agent Smith: Why, Mr. Anderson? Why, why? Why do you do it? Why, why get up?
Why keep fighting? Do you believe you're fighting... for something? For more
than your survival? Can you tell me what it is? Do you even know? Is it
freedom? Or truth? Perhaps peace? Could it be for love? Illusions, Mr.
Anderson. Vagaries of perception. Temporary constructs of a feeble human
intellect trying desperately to justify an existence that is without meaning
or purpose. And all of them as artificial as the Matrix itself, although...
only a human mind could invent something as insipid as love. You must be able
to see it, Mr. Anderson. You must know it by now. You can't win. It's
pointless to keep fighting. Why, Mr. Anderson? Why? Why do you persist?

Neo: Because I choose to.

------
hydrogenesis
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR3fSL9WMdg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iR3fSL9WMdg)
Merovingian: What is the reason? Soon the why and the reason are gone and all
that matters is the feeling. This is the nature of the universe. We struggle
against it, we fight to deny it; but it is of course a lie. Beneath our poised
appearance we are completely OUT OF CONTROL [:winks:]

------
hydrogenesis
Do Not Fuck With A Hacker is a determined and talented hacker dedicated in
making ezines. All hail the mighty www.phrack.org and Wozniak and the
Wachoskis. All hail K.K.

------
hydrogenesis
Self-refering is everywhere in this novel and I've already submited a pull
request. Hoping for the best that the original hacker should accept it, yay!!

------
hydrogenesis
Let the genuine ideas spread.

